# Linux Festplatte von Windows Rechner mappen



## Paper (20. Januar 2012)

Hallo liebe leute 
Ist es möglich eine Linux HDD auf einem WIndows Rechner zu mappen? ohne SMB und NFS? 
Ich hab gesucht aber nichts gefunden :/
SInd beide im gleichen Netz 


Danke im vorraus für die Antworten.

MfG paper


----------



## Bratkartoffel (20. Januar 2012)

Hi,

iSCSI wär auch noch eine Möglichkeit.

Grüße,
BK


----------

